

EBay sells back 28.4% stake in Craigslist - ericmsimons
http://blog.craigslist.org/2015/06/19/exit-stage-left/

======
mastermojo
[http://www.craigslist.org/about/jim_buckmaster](http://www.craigslist.org/about/jim_buckmaster)

[http://www.craigslist.org/about/teambios](http://www.craigslist.org/about/teambios)

dang check out all these craigslist guys. I've never given any thought on who
runs this platform.

~~~
Nadya
_> Stevem This sysadmin does not exist._

Useful bio.

